# TOM C's electric trim/tilt jackplate



## gasparilla (Dec 16, 2008)

I have one of TOM C's initial electric trim/tilt jackplates, and am thrilled w/ it. I have had it installed since October 08 (since the rally) on my '96 15' Classic Gheenoe running a 25 HP Yamaha and TOM C's electric trim tabs. I am running a cupped 4-blade SS Powertech prop. 

This jackplate adds all kinds of versatility to the boat; running in shallow water (6"), idling in shallow water, and keeping the prop and skeg off the bottom when launching and maneuvering. 

The plate has 8" of setback and 4-1/4" of vertical travel. The motor will tilt forward w/ the entire lower unit out of the water. I have a poling tower on the boat, so the plate solves awkward positioning of the motor through the legs of the tower. 

The plate use (3) Lenco 4-1/4" actuators; ((2) for the trim/tilt, and (1) for the up/down operation). 

The motor can be run w/ the prop shaft CL set even w/ the bottom of the hull. 


Contact Tom at *[email protected]*


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

thats pretty cool right there


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool. Looks like a Lenco billboard..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That thing looks awesome. What do they cost to hang a 40 on it?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

that is a whole lotta stuff on that transom!!!!!!

i bet you could fit some more stuff on it


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Where can I get one of these jackplates? I would kill to have the aftermarket trim/tilt avalible along with the up & of a jackplate!

I've googled TomC & TSG but can't find a site or anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Where can I get one of these jackplates? I would kill to have the aftermarket trim/tilt avalible along with the up & of a jackplate!
> 
> I've googled TomC & TSG but can't find a site or anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This posting is from 2009. TSG is out of business.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. Does anybody else make something similar with tilt/trim & a jackplate?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

He is out of buisness as far as i understand but , a year ago i was terribly interested in one and contacted him thru email and he was still willing to build me one.
I think hes still doin them here and there but not like before.
Give it a try and ask nicely ;D


----------

